# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  شخصية حسان بن ثابت في الأدب الإسلامي

## رشيد الزات

الحمد المنان، قسم الوظائف كما قسم الأرزاق بين الأنام، فهذا للسيف والسنان، وذاك للقلم والبيان، وآخر للتعبد بالليل والتنسك للرحمن. والصلاة والسلام على من قال: «اهجهم وروح القدس معك» صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم، وعلى جميع أصحابه الكرام، أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان، وحمزة وحسان، وغيرهم من ذوي الإفضال والإحسان.
ونظرا لأن الأدب الإسلامي "تعبير جمالي شعوري باللغة عن تصور إسلامي للإنسان في الكون والحياة، يجمع إلى الفن والجمال التعبيري الرؤية الفكرية المنطلقة من عقيدة الإسلام"[1] فإن هذا البحث قد ارتكز حول حسان بن ثابت وشعره في الإسلام، لاعتبار أنه أول تجربة يباركها الرسول e عند ظهور الإسلام، وكأن مباركته هذه استجابة للمقولة المأثورة: "الشعر ديوان العرب" ومادام النبي e عربيا وبعث من العرب فلن يخرج عن نهجهم الأسمى الذي كانوا عليه، وكأني بالنبي e -بعدما هاجم القرآن- نوعا من الشعر، بارك النبي e شعر حسان ليريهم النموذج الذي ينبغي أن يكون عليه الشعر، وكذلك ليهاجم من كان يهجوه ويهاجم دعوته بالسلاح نفسه فلا يصدر عنه ليقال إنه التجأ إلى سلاح آخر، فاتخذ النبي e حسانا شاعرا منافحا عن دعوته، ووشاه بالعديد من الأوسمة، التي ظلت ترفع من شأنه مدى الدهور، وعلى تغير الأزمان والعصور، حتى غدا لقب شاعر الرسول، لقبا ملازما له متى ذكر رضي الله عنه.
من هو حسان بن ثابت؟:
حسان بن ثابت بن المنذر بن حرام بن عمرو بن زيد مناة بن عدي بن عمرو بن مالك بن النجار. واسمه تيم الله. ابن ثعلبة بن الخزرج، الأنصاري الخزرجي، ثم من بني مالك بن النجار، يكنى أبا الوليد، وقيل: أبو عبد الرحمن، وقيل: أبو الحسام، لمناضلته عن رسول الله e ولتقطيعه أعراض المشركين، وأمه: الفريعة بنت خالد بن خنس بن لوذان بن عبدود بن زيد بن ثعلبة بن الخزرج بن كعب بن ساعدة الأنصاري، يقال له: شاعر رسول الله e، ووصفت عائشة رسول الله e فقالت: كان والله كما قال فيه حسان: الطويل:

متى يَبْدُ في الداجي البهيمِ جبينُه يَلُح مثلَ مصباح الدجى المتوقدِ


فمن كان أو من ذا يكون كأحمد نِظامٌ لحق أو نكالٌ لملحدِ
وكان رسول الله e ينصب له منبراً في المسجد، يقوم عليه قائماً، يفاخر عن رسول الله e، ورسول الله يقول: «إن الله يؤيد حسان بروح القدس، ما نافح عن رسول الله e» 
وروي أن الذين كانوا يهجون رسول الله e من مشركي قريش: أبو سفيان ابن الحارث بن عبد المطلب، وعبد الله بن الزبعرى، وعمرو بن العاص، وضرار بن الخطاب.
وقال قائل لعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه: اهج القوم الذين يهجوننا، فقال: إن أذن رسول الله e فعلت، فقال رسول الله: " إن علياً ليس عنده ما يراد من ذلك " . ثم قال: ما يمنع القوم الذين نصروا رسول الله e بأسيافهم أن ينصروه بألسنتهم؟.
فقال حسان: أنا لها، وأخذ بطرف لسانه وقال: والله ما يسرني به مقول بين بصرى وصنعاء، قال رسول الله e: «كيف تهجوهم وأنا منهم؟ وكيف تهجو أبا سفيان وهو ابن عمي؟» فقال: يا رسول الله، لأسُلَّنك منهم كما تسل الشعرة من العجين، فقال: «ائت أبا بكر فإنه أعلم بأنساب القوم منك». فكان يمضي إلى أبي بكر رضي الله عنه ليقفه على أنسابهم، فكان يقول له: كف عن فلانة وفلانة، واذكر فلانة وفلانة. فجعل يهجوهم، فلما سمعت قريش شعر حسان قالوا: هذا شعر ما غاب عنه ابن أبي قحافة.
فمن قول حسان في أبي سفيان بن الحارث: الطويل:

وإن سنام المجد من آل هاشم ... بنو بنت مخزوم ووالدك العبد


ومن ولدت أبناء زهرة منهم ... كرام ولم يقرب عجائزك المجد


ولست كعباس ولا كابن أمه ... ولكن لئيم لا يقام له زند


وأن امرء كانت سمية أمه ... وسمراء مغموز إذا بلغ الجهد
يعني بقوله بنت مخزوم: فاطمة بنت عمرو بن عايذ بن عمران بن مخزوم، وهي أم أبي طالب، وعبد الله، والزبير، بني عبد المطلب، وقوله: ومن ولدت أبناء زهرة منهم، يعني حمزة وصفية، أمهما: هالة بنت وهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة، وقوله: عباس وابن أمه، وهو ضرار بن عبد المطلب، أمهما: نتيلة، امرأة من النمر بن قاسط، وسمية أم أبي سفيان، وسمراء أم أبيه الحارث.
قال ابن سيرين: انتدب لهجو رسول الله e من المشركين من ذكرنا وغيرهم، فانتدب لهجو المشركين ثلاثة من الأنصار: حسان، وكعب بن مالك، وعبد الله بن رواحة، فكان حسان وكعب يعارضانهم، مثل قولهم في الوقائع والأيام والمآثر، ويذكرون مثالبهم، وكان عبد الله بن رواحة يعيرهم بالكفر وبعبادة ما لا يسمع ولا ينفع، فكان قوله أهون القول عليهم، وكان قول حسان وكعب أشد القول عليهم، فلما أسلموا وفقهوا كان قول عبد الله أشد القول عليهم.
ونهى عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه عن إنشاد شيء من مناقضة الأنصار ومشركي قريش، وقال: في ذلك شتم الحي والميت، وتجديد الضغائن. وقد هدم الله أمر الجاهلية بما جاء من الإسلام.
ولم يشهد مع النبي e شيئاً من مشاهده لجنبه، وهب له النبي e جاريته سيرين أخت مارية، فأولدها عبد الرحمن بن حسان، فهو وإبراهيم ابن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ابنا خالة.[2]
وقد اشتهرت شخصية حسان بشيء آخر غير الشعرية، حيث رمي بالجبن. وذكر المؤرخون وأصحاب السير والتراجم أن النبي e جعله مع النساء في الآطام يوم الخندق.
فروى ابن إسحاق أن صفية بنت عبد المطلب كانت في فارع، حصن حسان بن ثابت، قالت: وكان حسان بن ثابت مَعَنا فيه مع النساء والصبيان، حيث خندق النبي e قالت صفية: فمر بنا رجل من يهود، فجعل يطيف بالحصن، قالت له صفية: إن هذا اليهودي يطيف بالحصن كما ترى، ولا آمنه أن يدل على عورتنا من وراءنا من يهود، وقد شغل عنا رسول الله e وأصحابه، فانزل إليه فاقتله، قال: يغفر الله لك يا بنت عبد المطلب، لقد عرفت ما أنا بصاحب هذا. قالت صفية: فلما قال ذلك أخذت عموداً، ونزلت من الحصن إليه، فضربته بالعمود حتى قتله، ثم رجعت إلى الحصن، فقلت: يا حسان، انزل فاسلبه، فقال: ما لي بسلبه من حاجة يا بنت عبد المطلب. هكذا روي هذا الخبر، وقد طعن فيه نقاد الحديث والأثر بالاضطراب في روايته، واللمز لبعض رواته، وشكك فيها غير واحد كابن عبد البر في الاستيعاب. كما يوحي كلام المعري في بعض كتبه بالتشكيك فيها، فنراه يقول في رسالة الغفران: "ويقول قائل من القوم: كيف جبنك يا أبا عبد الرَّحمن؟ فيقول: ألي يقال هذا وقومي أشجع العرب؟.. وإن ظهر منّي تحرُّز في بعض المواطن، فإنّما ذلك على طريقة الحزم، كما جاء في الكتاب الكريم: ]ومن يولهم يومئذ دبره إلا متحرِّفاً لقتالٍ أو متحيّزاً إلى فئةٍ[.
وقد أشار إلى ذلك المحدث أحمد محمد شاكر في تحقيق مسند أحمد بن حنبل. كما تُنووِل هذا الجانب بدراسة تفصيلية في كتيب باسم: 'حسان بن ثابت لم يكن جبانا' لسليمان الخراشي.
أقوال النقاد فيه، وهل مارس النقد:
من المعروف أن النقد الأدبي بدأ قديما مع الجاهليين، وإن كان هينا يسيرا ملائما لروح عصره، ويورد أبو الفرج الأصبهاني في الأغاني رواية مفادها أن حسان بن ثابت تعرّض للنقد أوائل تشَعُّره حين كانت تضرب للنابغة الذبياني قبة في سوق عكاظ لتعرض عليه أقوال الشعراء، فعرَض عليه حسان شعره مدعيا أنه أشعر منه، فزجره وأسكته وقال له: أنت لا تحسن أن تقول كذا، وساق النابغة بيتين له، ثم تقدمت الأيام وحصل أن جاء النابغة إلى المدينة فجلس حسان بين يديه وأنشده، فقال النابغة: أنت أشعر الناس. 
ويقول أبو عبيدة: فَضُل حسان الشعراءَ بثلاث: كان شاعر الأنصار في الجاهلية، وشاعر النبي e في النبوة، وشاعر اليمن كلها في الإسلام.
وقال: أجمعت العرب على أن أشعر أهل المدر أهل يثرب، ثم عبد القيس، ثم ثقيف، على أن أشعر أهل المدر حسان.
وقال المبرد في الكامل: أعرق قوم في الشعراء آل حسان فإنهم يعدون ستةً في نسق كلهم شاعر وهم: سعيد بن عبد الرحمن بن حسان بن ثابت بن المنذر بن حرام.
ويورده ابن سلام في طبقات الفحول من شعراء القرى العربية: المدينة ومكة والطائف واليمامة والبحرين وأشعرهن قرية المدينة وقال: "وأشعرهم حسان بن ثابت، وهو كثير الشعر جيده".
كما مارس حسان نفسه النقد على الشعراء، مما يدل على رسوخ قدمه في فن الشعر، وعمق نظرته الأدبية، فقد أورد ابن سلام قصة مشهورة مفادها أن حسان بن ثابت سئل: من أشعر الناس؟ فقال: أرجلاً أم حياً؟ قيل: بل حياً، قال: أشعر الناس حياً هذيل، وأشعر هذيل أبو ذؤيب.
*هل ضعف شعر حسان؟*

امتدادا لقضية ضعف الشعر في المرحلة الإسلامية وخاصة في المرحلة النبوية، فقد كان شعر حسان بن ثابت في صميم الشعر الموسوم بالضعف اعتبارا لكونه النموذج الأول في الإسلام الذي يأخذ مكانته الرسمية فيه بمباركة النبي e، وأقدم أثر نقدي في القضية قول الأصمعي: "الشعر نكد يقوى في الشر ويسهل، فإذا دخل في الخير يضعف. لأن هذا حسان كان من فحول الشعراء في الجاهلية، فلما جاء الإسلام سقط شعره". ويقول الثعالبي: "فلما أدرك –يعني حسان- الإسلام وتبدل الشيطان تراجع شعره".
وما دامت القضية امتدادا لإشكالية ضعف الشعر في الإسلام، فإننا بالطبع سنجد موقفا يقر وآخر ينفي.
ونحن إذ نقف على قبر حسان لنسائله عن مدى صحة قول الأصمعي فيه، يجيبنا جواب الحكيم ليقر بذلك بل ليبين سببه، وذلك لما قال له السائل: لان شعرُك وهرِم يا أبا الحسام، فقال للسائل: يا ابن أخي؛ إن الإسلام يحجز عن الكذب. يعني أن الإجادة في الشعر هو الإفراط في الذي يقوله، وهو كذب يمنع الإسلام منه، فلا يجيء الشعر جيداً.
ولا ننسى أن حسان قد أسس نظرية الصدق في الشعر لما قال: 
*وإن أشعر بيت أنت قائله بيت يقال إذا أنشدته صدقا*

يقول التنيسي في المنصِف: "إنّ الصدق غير ملتمس من الشاعر وإنما المراد منه حسن القول في المبالغة في الوصف والشعر وفي فنون الباطل واللهو أمكن منه فنون الصدق والحق، دليل ذلك شعر حسان في آل جفنة في الجاهلية فإنه كان كثير العيون والفصول، قليل الحشو والفضول، فلما صار إلى الإِسلام طلب طريق الخالق واستعمال اللفظ الصادق فقل تناهيه وضعفت معانيه فهذه بلغة كافية من هذا المثال".
والمعروف عن ابن خلدون رفضه ضعف الشعر في الإسلام، ممثلا بشعر حسان وغيره، فهاهو يقول في مقدمته: "..كلام الإسلاميين من العرب أعلى طبقة في البلاغة وأذواقها من كلام الجاهلية، في منثورهم ومنظومهم. فإنا نجد شعر حسان بن ثابت وعمر بن أبي ربيعة والحطيئة وجرير.. في خطبهم وترسيلهم ومحاوراتهم للملوك أرفع طبقة في البلاغة بكثير من شعر النابغة وعنترة.. ومن كلام الجاهلية في منثورهم ومحاوراتهم. والطبع السليم والذوق الصحيح شاهدان بذلك للناقد البصير بالبلاغة.
والسبب في ذلك أن هؤلاء الذين أدركوا الإسلام سمعوا الطبقة العالية من الكلام في القرآن والحديث، اللذين عجز البشر عن الإتيان بمثليهما، لكونها ولجت في قلوبهم ونشأت على أساليبها نفوسهم، فنهضت طباعهم وارتقت ملكاتهم في البلاغة عن ملكات من قبلهم من أهل الجاهلية، ممن لم يسمع هذه الطبقة ولا نشأ عليها، فكان كلامهم في نظمهم ونثرهم أحسن ديباجة وأصفى رونقاً من أولئك، وأصفى مبنى وأعدل تثقيفاً بما استفادوه من الكلام العالي الطبقة. وتأمل ذلك يشهد لك به ذوقك إن كنت من أهل الذوق والتبصر بالبلاغة.
ولقد سألت يوماً شيخنا الشريف أبا القاسم قاضي غرناطة لعهدنا.. ما بال العرب الإسلاميين أعلى طبقة في البلاغة من الجاهليين، ولم يكن ليستنكر ذلك بذوقه، فسكت طويلاً ثم قال لي: والله ما أدري! فقلت له: أعرض عليك شيئاً ظهر لي في ذلك، ولعله السبب فيه. وذكرت له هذا الذي كتبت فسكت معجباً، ثم قال لي: يا فقيه هذا كلام من حقه أن يكتب بالذهب.."
وثمت شيء آخر قد يكون سببا للقول بضعف شعر عند حسان –عند من يقول بذلك- ألا وهو الموضوعات التي يتناولها شعره الإسلامي من ربانيات ونبويات. ويكاد ابن خلدون حين يعترف بهذا يسقط في هوة التناقض، إذ المعروف أن شعر حسان الإسلامي غالبه في هذا المنحى، إلا أنه يتدارك الموقف، بإرجاعه قوة الشعر في هذه الأغراض إلى الفحولة التي لا شك يُكرم بوسامها حسان بن ثابت.
*يقول ابن خلدون: "..ولهذا كان [COLOR=window****]الشعر في[/COLOR] الربانيات والنبويات قليل الإجادة في الغالب، ولا يحذق فيه إلا الفحول. وفي القليل، على العسر، لأن معانيها متداولة بين الجمهور، فتصير مبتذلة لذلك."*
*ويقول سيد حنفي مقارنا لشعر حسان الجاهلي به في الإسلام "الجاهلي قوي جزل صادق التعبير، ينبض بالحيوية، ويتدفق بالأحاسيس التي توارثها جيلا بعد جيل، أما الإسلامي فقليل الذي يحتفظ بمستواه، وكثير الذي يسقط ويضعف".*
*وتبقى كلمة الناقدين أن ما نظمه حسان بعد إسلامه افتقر إلى الجزالة، وقوة الصياغة التي كانت له في الجاهلية. ولكنه في مقابل ذلك كان يتمتع بقدر كبير من الحيوية والرقة والسلاسة، ويتوهج من حين إلى آخر بتدفق عاطفي يكشف عما في قلبه من دفء وحرارة. ويتفق النقاد على أن أساليب حسان بن ثابت بعد إسلامه قد سلمت من الحوشية والأخيلة البدوية، ولكن خالطها لين الحضارة، ولم تخل في بعض الأغراض من جزالة اللفظ، وفخامة المعنى والعبارة، كما في الفخر والحماسة والدفاع عن النبي ورسالته ومعارضته المشركين وهجومهم.* 
*ويقول الناقد* *محمد مصطفى سلام**: "لقد غلبت على أساليب حسان الشعرية الصبغة الإسلامية كتوليد المعاني من عقائد الدين الجديد وأحداثه والاستعانة بصيغ* *القرآن** وتشبيهاته ولطيف كناياته، وضرب أمثاله، واقتباس الألفاظ الإسلامية من الكتاب والسنة وشعائر الدين، كما غلبت عليها الرقة واللين والدماثة واللطف وسهولة المأخذ وواقعية الصورة وقرب الخيال، واكثر ما نرى ذلك في شعر الدعوة إلى توحيد* *الله** وتنزيهه، وتهجين عبادة الأوثان، ووصف الشعائر الإسلامية وذكر مآثرها وبيان ثواب المؤمنين وعقاب المشركين وبعض ما مدح به الرسول أصحابه أو رثاهم به."*
*والظاهر أن هذا هو قصد الأصمعي حيث "قد قصر مجال الشعر على الشئون الدنيوية التي كانت سائدة في الجاهلية، وحدد موضوعاته التي تصلح له لا ويصلح لها، وجعل صفة اللين عالقة بالموضوعات المتصلة بالخير والدين"**[3]** إذ نجد له كلاما مقاربا لهذا في نقده للبيد وشعره في ذكر الله.*
*إن من يتعمق في ديوان حسان بن ثابت، يجد أن فحولة شعره لم تفارقه في جاهليته وإسلامه، وفي فخامته وعذوبته، ولا شك في أن ما يظهر من ضعف ولين في بعض إسلامياته ليس أصيلا في فنه وإنما هو عارض، ولعل ذلك يرجع إلى تقدمه في السن، فضاقت مشاعر الشيخ عن فسحة التعبير الشبابي، وذبلت خيالاته الشبابية، وحدثت أحوال مثيرة لنوع جديد من العاطفة، حمي فيها النضال واستعر القتال، فانصرف الشاعر إلى الارتجال، والسرعة في القول والتدقيق الموضوعي. وقد يكون بعض ذلك الضعف ناتجا عما أضيف إلى ديوان حسان بن ثابت من الشعر المنحول.*
ديوانه:
*طبع ديوان حسان بن ثابت بتحقيقات كثيرة أشهرها: تحقيق عبد الرحمن البرقوقي، ثم تلتها طبعة متميزة عن كل الطبعات في تحقيقها ودراستها، وهي التي حققها د. حسين حنفي حسنين، بمراجعة حسن كامل المرصفي، سنة 1974م، وبهذا العمل نال د. حنفي دكتوراه سنة 1961م. وفي سنة 1974م. أيضا ببيروت صدرت طبعة حققها وليد عرفات. وهناك طبعة حققها عبد الأمير مهنا، وهي طبعة رديئة خالية من الدراسة الدقيقة، ويبدو أنها لا تعدو أن تكون طبعة تجارية.*
*وحسب دراسة د. محمود عبدالله أبو الخير فإن ديوان حسان يضم ديوان مائة وخمساً وعشرين قصيدة، إذا أخذنا بالرأي القائل إن القصيدة تتألف من سبعة أبيات على الأقل. ومن هذه القصائد خمس وثلاثون شكك فيها الباحثون، وتسعون صححوا نسبتها إليه. والقصائد صحيحة النسبة إليه منها خمس وسبعون إسلامية، وخمس عشرة جاهلية.*
النحل على لسانه:
*لقي حسان بن ثابت من نحل الأبيات والقصائد على لسانه ما لم يلقه كثير من الشعراء، نظراً لمكانته شاعرا للرسول، فمن مدحه زكاه ومن هجاه أذله، وكأنه اكتسب من الإسلام صبغة السلطوية الشعرية. يقول* *ابن سلام الجمحي**: "وقد حمل عليه ما لم يحمل على أحد. لما تعاضدت قريش واستبت، وضعوا عليه أشعارا كثيرة لا تنقى".*
*ويرجع الباحثون (كسيد حنفي في مقدمة تحقيقه لديوان حسان) أسباب ذلك إلى الخصومات التي تأتي تارة عشائرية بين* *قريش** والأنصار، أو سياسية بين الأمويين والزبيريين والعباسيين، وإلى اختلاط شعره بشعر غيره ككعب بن مالك، وعبدالله بن رواحة، ومن بعدهم كعبد الرحمن بن حسان، لكن دخول شعر كعب في شعر حسان أكثر لكون كل منهما يهجو بالأنساب والأيام، وابن رواحة بالكفر.*
*ومما نحل عليه في هذا الباب:*
*قول كعب: سقتم كنانة جهلا من سفاهتكم إلى الرسول فجند الله مخزيها*
*قال ابن هشام: أنشدنيها أبو زيد لكعب. وقد حذف* *ابن هشام** من* *سيرة ابن اسحاق** خمس عشرة قصيدة منسوبة إلى حسان، عشر منها قد وردت في ديوانه.*
*وينظر مقدمة تحقيق ديوان حسان بن ثابت للدكتور سيد حنفي حسنين فقد ناقش فيها قضية المنحول من شعر حسان ببعض التفصيل.*
من أغراض شعر حسان بن ثابت
*أكثر شعر حسان في الهجاء، وما تبقى في الافتخار بالأنصار، ومدح محمد e و الغساسنة والنعمان بن المنذر وغيرهم من سادات العرب وأشرافهم. ووصف مجالس اللهو والخمر مع شيء من الغزل ، إلا أنه منذ إسلامه التزم بمبادئ الإسلام .* 
*ومن خلال نظرتين إلى شعر حسان بن ثابت، نظرة جاهلية وأخرى إسلامية، نجد أن الشعر الإسلامي اكتسب رقة في التعبير بعد أن عمر الإيمان قلوب الشعراء، لا يخلو من في غالبه بل في كله عن النفس الإسلامي، فهو شديدة التأثر بالقرآن الكريم والحديث الشريف في قالب الألفاظ البدوية الصحراوية. ومهما استقلت أبيات حسان بن ثابت بأفكار وموضوعات خاصة فإن كلا منها يعبر عن موضوع واحد، هو موضوع الدعوة التي أحدثت أكبر تغيير فكري في حياة الناس وأسلوب معاشهم. وسنقسم شخصية حسان بن ثابت الشعرية إلى أربعة أقسام ثلاثة في الجاهلية والرابعة في الإسلام:*
*1- حسان شاعر القبيلة: قبل أن يدخل حسان بن ثابت في الإسلام، كان منصرفا إلى الذود عن حياض قومه بالمفاخرة، فكان شعره النضال القبلي تغلب عليه صبغة الفخر. أما الداعي إلى ذلك فالعداء الذي كان ناشبا بين قبيلته والأوس. ولقد كان فخر حسان لنفحة عالية، واندفاعا شديدا. فها هو ذا توقفه نسوة فيهم عمرة التي خطبها سرا، فكلفنها أن تسأله عن نسبه وأخواله، فقال:*

*قَالَتْ لَهُ يَوْماً تُخَاطِبُهُ نُفُجُ الحَقِيبَةِ غَادَةُ الصُّلْب[4]*


*أما الوَسَامَةُ وَالمرُوءَةُ أَوْ رَأْيُ الرِّجَالِ فَقْدْ بَدَا. حَسْبِي*


*فَوَدِدتُ أنَّك لَو تُخْبِرُنا مَن وَالِدَاكَ وَمَنْصِبُ الشَّعْبِ*


*فَضَحكتُ ثم رَفَعْتُ مُتَّصِلاً صَوْتي أَوَانَ المنْطِق الشّغَبِ*


*جدِّي أبو ليلى ووالِدُه عمرٌو وأخْوالي بنو كَعْبِ*


*وأنا من القوم الذين إذا أَزِمَ الشِّتاءُ مُحَالِفَ الجَدْبِ*


*أعْطى ذوو الأموال مُعسِرَهم والضَّاربين بموطن الجَذْبِ*
*2- حسان شاعر التكسب: اتصل حسان بالبلاط الغساني، فمدح كثيرا من أمراء غسان أشهرهم عمرو الرابع بن الحرث، وأخوه النعمان، ولاسيما جبلة بن الأيهم. وقد قرب الغساسنة الشاعر وأكرموه وأغدقوا عليه العطايا، وجعلوا له مرتبا سنويا. يقول:*

*لله درُّ عـصابةٍ نـادَمْتُهم يوماً بجلِّقَ**[5]** في الزمان الأوّلِ*


*يُغشَوْن حتى ما تَهِرُّ كِلابُهم لاَ يَسْأَلُونَ عَن السَّوادِ المقْبِل*


*يَسْقُونَ مَنْ وَردَ البَرِيصَ عَليهِمُ بَرْدَى**[6]** يُصَفِّقُ بالرَّحيق السَّلْسَلِ*


*بِيضُ الوُجُوهِ كَرِيمَةٌ أَحْسَابُهُمْ شُمُّ الأُنوف من الطراز الأول*
*ولم يكن يستدِرُّ بمدحهم العطاء فحسب، يفاخر أيضا بهم لأنهم أخواله، وكان شديد التعصب لهم حتى طلَّق امرأته عمرة بنت صامت حين عيرت أخواله، ثم ندم على طلاقها فأرجعها، فأنشد في مدح الغساسنة قصيدته المعروفة التي مطلعها:*

*أَجمعَتْ عَمرةُ صَرْماً فَابْتَكِرْ إِنما يُدهِنُ للقَلْبِ الحَصِرْ*


*وفيها: سَأَلتْ حَسانَ مَنْ أخْوالُه إنما يَسأَلُ بِالشيء الغُمر*


*وفيها: منهمُ أَصْلي فَمن يَفْخَرْ بِه يَعْرِفِ النّاسُ بفَخْرِ المُفْتَخِر*
*3. حسان شاعر اللهو: كان حسان بن ثابت مبتلىً بشرب الخمر والاستمتاع بالغناء، والتغزل بالنساء، وما يتبعه من لهو وعبث، قبل دخوله الإسلام. وله في الخمر أوصاف شهيرة تأتي خصوصا في مدائحه لملوك غسان، كما له غزل، وشعره هذا غير مستقل يختلط عادة بالفخر والمدح. وغزله تقليدي في معانيه وصوره.*

*فمن خمرياته: وَمُمْسِكٌ بِصداعِ الرأس مِن سُكُر نَادَيْتُه وهْوَ مغلُوبٌ ففَدّاني*


*وفيها: فاشْربْ من الخمر ما آتاك مَشْرَبُه وَاعلم بِأن كل عيش صالح فاني*


*ومن تغزله بليلى: لقد هاج نفسَكَ أشجانُها وَعَاودَها اليوم أدْيانها*


*تذكرتُ ليلى وأنِّي لها إذا قُطِّعت منكِ أقرانها*
*4. حسان شاعر الإسلام: نصب حسان نفسه للدفاع عن الدين الإسلامي، والرد على أنصار الجاهلية، وقد نشبت بين الفريقين معارك لسانية حامية، فكان الشعر شعر نضال يهجى فيه الأعداء، ويمدح فيه رجال الفريق، ولم يكن المدح ولا الهجاء للتكسب أو الاستجداء، بل للدفاع عن الرسول الكريم e ودينه. وهذا ينقسم لقسمين:*
*أما المدح الذي نجده في شعر حسان لهذا العهد فهو مقصور على النبي e وخلفاءه وكبار الصحابة، والذين أبلوا في الدفاع عن الإسلام بلاء حسنا ووصف وقائعهم وغزواتهم، فوصف غزوة بدر وأحد ومؤتة وبني قريظة وغيرها من المشاهد، وصورها وأحسن تصويرها. ومدحه يختلف عن المدح التكسبي بصدوفه عن التقلب على معاني العطاء والجود، والانطواء على وصف الخصال الحميدة ورسالة محمد e، وما إلى ذلك مما ينبثق من العاطفة الحقة والعقيدة النفسية، قال حسان:*

*نبي أتانا بعد يأس وفترة من الرسل والأوثانُ في الأرض تعبدُ*


*فأمسى سراجا مستنيرا وهاديا يلوح كما لاح الصقيلُ المهنـد*


*وأنذرنا نارا وبشر جــنة وعلمنا الإسلام، فالله نحــمد*


*وأنت إله الخلق ربي وخالقي بذلك ما عمرت في الناس أشهد*
*ويلحق بهذا المدح رثاء محمد e، فقد ضمنه الشاعر لوعة وذرف دموعا حارة صادقة، وتذكرا لأفضال رسول الدين الجديد، فله رثاء كثير منها قصيدته المعروفة:*

*بِطَيبةَ رسمٌ للرَّسول ومعهدُ مُنيرٌ وقد تعفو الرُّسوم وتَهْمِدُ*


*بها حُجُراتٌ كان يَنزل وسطَها من الله نور يستضاء ويُوقُد*


*ظللت بها أبكي الرسول فأسعدَتْ عيونٌ وَمِثْلاَها من الجفن تُسعد*


*أطالت وقوفا تذرف العين جهدها على طلل القبر الذي فيه أحمد*


*فبوركت يا قبر الرسول وبوركت بلاد ثوى فيها الرشيد المسدد* 
*وأما الهجاء النضالي: فقد وجهه إلى القرشيين الذين قاموا في وجه الدين الجديد يحاربونه ويهجون محمدا e. وكان موقف الشاعر تجاههم حربا لما بينهم وبين محمد من نسب. أما أسلوبه في هجائه فقد كان يعمد إلى الواحد منهم فيفصله عن الدوحة القرشية، ويجعله فيهم طائرا غريبا يلجأ إليها كعبد، ثم يذكر نسبه لأمه فيطعن به طعنا شنيعا، ثم يسدد سهامه في أخلاق الرجل وعرضه فيمزقها تمزيقا في إقذاع شديد، ويخرج ذلك الرجل موطنا للجهل والبخل والجبن، والفرار عن إنقاذ الأحبة من وهدة الموت في المعارك. قال حسان هاجبا بني سهم بن عمرو:*

*واللهِ ما في قُريشٍ كُلِّها نَفرٌ أكثر شيخا جبانا فاحشا غُمُرا*


*هُذرٌ مشائيم محروم ثويهم إذا تروّح منهم زوَّدَ القَـمَرا*


*ما بال أمِّك زَاغَتْ عِندَ ذي شَرفٍ إلى جُذَيمة لما عفّت الأثرا*


*ظلّت ثلاثا وملحان**[7]** معانقها عند الحَجون فما ملاّ وما فترا*


*لولا النبي، وقول الحق مغضبة لما تركت لكم أنثى ولا ذكرا*
*ويهجو الحارث بن كعب المجاشعي:* 

*حَارِ**[8]** بن كعب ألا الأحلام تزجركم عنا وأنتم من الجوف الجماخير*


*لا بأس بالقوم من طول ومن عظم جسم البغال وأحلام العصافير*
*ويقول في مقطوعة يعير قريشا فيها بهزيمتها يوم بدر:*

*فينا الرسول وفينا الحق نتبعه حتى الممات ونصر غير محدود*


*مستعصمين بحبل غير منجذم مستحكم من حبال الله ممدود*
*ثم هاهو يصف غزوة بني قريظة قائلا:* 

*لقد لقيت قريظة ما سآها وما وجدت لذلك من نصير*


*أصابهم بلاء كان فيهم سوى ما قد أصاب بني النضير*


*غداة أتاهم يهوي إليهم رسول الله كالقمر المنير* 
*والحاصل أن حسان بن ثابت أعرض عن كل ما عرفته الحياة الجاهلية من الأغراض الشخصية من مدح للتكسب، وهجو للتفاخر، وغزل للتسلي، وخمر للتناشي، ليخرج بشعره من بين جدران الذاتية التي يكون فيها الشعر للشعر، ليخضع شعره لخدمة الدين، لا شيء له فيه إلا ابتغاء الأجر عند الله وتقربا من رسول الله e.*
قيمة شعر حسان بن ثابت:
*شعر حسان بن ثابت طبع مندفع، وقريحة هائجة. ومن جوانب قيمة شعره:*
*1- القيمة الفنية: نلمس في كلام حسان أثرا للدين الجديد بما يستعمله من تناص واقتباس من القرآن والحديث، وذلك ظاهر في المعاني الجديدة من ارتياح إلى المصير، وتفصيل بعض العقائد والشعائر من توحيد وتنزيه وثواب وعقاب، وذلك ظاهر أيضا في الألفاظ التي أعطاها الإسلام إيحاء جديدا، ونثرها حسان في شعره. ولقد حق بعد ذلك أن يقال أن حسان بن ثابت هو مؤسس الشعر الديني في الإسلام.وحسان شاعر شديد التأثر، قوي العاطفة، يفوته التأني، ولهذا ترى شعره يتدفع تدفعا، متتبعا في ذلك الطبع والفطرة لا الصنعة والتعمل. ومن ثم تلقى شعره خاليا من كل ما يتطلب النظر الهادئ المتفحص، فمَطَالِعُه مقتضبة اقتضابا شديدا، يسرع في الانتقال منها إلى موضوعه الذي تحتدم به نفسه، وانتقاله غير بارع عادة. ثم إن كلامه يخلو من الترتيب والتساوق لما في عاطفته في فوران. وهذا الفوران نفسه يحول دون التنقيح. مما نتج عن اللين الذي شهد به الأصمعي وتابعه عليه نقاد الشعر.*
*2- القيمة التاريخية: لشعر حسان، فضلا عن القيمة الفنية، قيمة تاريخية كبرى، فهو مصدر من مصادر تاريخ تلك الأيام، وليس غريبا تسجيل شعر لأيام الجاهلية ومآتي الغساسنة، إلى جانب أحداث الفجر الإسلامي بعد إسلامه، على عادة الشعراء في جعل شعرهم سجلا تاريخيا، فشعر حسان يطلعنا على أخبار محمد e في غاراته وغزواته وفتح مكة، كما يطلعنا على أسماء الصحابة وأعداء الإسلام، حتى أصبح وثيقة معتمدة عند مدوني السيرة ورواة الحديث، وهكذا كان حسان بن ثابت شاعرا ومؤرخا كما كان شعره فاتحة للشعر السياسي الذي ازدهر في عهد بني أمية.*
*3- بناء القصيدة:*
*حسان شاعر تلقى أصالة الشعر في جاهليته، وعليه فمن البديهي أن يأتي بناؤه للقصيدة على شاكلة كل قصائد الجاهليين، ويلاحظ أيضا أن قصائد حسان خلت في كثير من الأحيان من التصدير بالأغراض الموطئة "نتيجة مواقف تعرض فيها لاستثارات شعورية، وجد نفسه فيها مضطراً للرّد الفوري لينفس عـن مشاعره المتوترة، أو عن انفعالات نفسه الثائرة، التي لم تتح له فرصة التمهيد لتجربته بمقدمة طللية، أو غزلية، أو سوى ذلك"**[9]** لكنها لم تخل منها في أحيان أخرى، وإن ثار حسان في قصيدته الإسلامية على أغراض الطلل وذكرى الحبيب، لكن تقاليد الشعر ظلت تستعبده. فاسمع:*

*هل رسم دارسة المقام يبابِ متكلّمٌ لمحاور بجواب*


*فدع الديار وذِكْر كلِّ خريدة بيضاء آنسة الحديث كعاب*


*واشكُ الهموم إلى الإله وما ترى من معشر متألبين غضاب*
*ويقول في أخرى*

*عرفت ديار زينب بالكثيب كخط الوحي في الورق القشيب*


*فدع عنك التذكر كل يوم ورد حزازة الصدر الكئيب*


*وخبّر بالذي لا عيب فيه بصدق غير إخبار الكذوب*
*وها هي قصيدته المشهورة التي فيها:*

*هجوت محمدا فأجبت عنه وعند الله في ذاك الجزاء*


*أتهجوه ولست له بكفء فشرّكما لخيركما الفداء*


*فإن أبي ووالده وعرضي لعرض محمد منكم فداء*


*يصدرها بقوله: عفت ذات الأصابع فالجواء إلى عذراء منزلها خلاء*


*ديار من بني الحسحاس قفر تعفّيها الروامس والسماء*


*فدع هذا ولكن من لطيف يؤرّقني إذا ذهب العشاء*
*ورثى عثمان بن عفان قائلا:* 

*ياللرجال لدمع هاج بالسنن إني عجبت لمن يبكي على الدمن*


*إني رأيت أمين الله مضطهدا عثمان رهنا لدى الأجداث والكفن*
- خاتمة:* غدت المادة الشعرية الحسانية في الإسلام، رمزا للأدب الإسلامي، ومعلمة من معالمه، بل إنها ظلت الحجر الأساس له، وتجاوزا لإشكالية ضعف شعر حسان، فإنه ظل يصور مرحلة من مراحل الشعر، ويحدد معالمه وملامحه تحديدا بينا، تغلب على سماته سلطوية الإسلام الذي انشغلت به الأذهان والأفكار وقته. وفيما رأيت مقاربة لبعض زوايا شعر حسان الإسلامي، الذي طرح للحوار والنقاش في مادة الأدب في المشرق الإسلامي. والله أعلم*
- بعض المصادر والمراجع:
*كتب تراجم الصحابة، وقد تقدم بعضها. طبقات فحول الشعراء لابن سلام الجمحي. الشعر والشعراء لابن قتيبة. الأغاني لأبي الفرج الأصبهاني. الكامل للمبرد. يتيمة الدهر لأبي منصور الثعالبي. العمدة لابن رشيق. مقدمة ابن خلدون. العصر الإسلامي لشوقي ضيف. دراسات في الأدب العربي لعمر الطيب الساسي. مصادر الشعر الجاهلي للدكتور ناصر الدين الأسد.*

[1] أحمد سعيد الهندي 'الأدب الإسلامي.. رؤى وتصورات' مجلة الفرقان ع238.

[2] انظر ترجمته في: الاستيعاب في معرفة الأصحاب لابن عبد البر، وأسد الغابة لابن الأثير، وسير أعلام النبلاء للذهبي، والإصابة لابن حجر العسقلاني، وطبقات فحول الشعراء لابن سلام، والشعر والشعراء لابن قتيبة وغيرها.

[3] إحسان عباس في تاريخ النقد الأدبي عند العرب.

[4] نفج الحقيبة أي ضخمة الأرداف، وغادة الصلب لينة الظهر.

[5] كحِمِّص في وزنها تعني دمشق.

[6] نهر دمشق الأعظم.

[7] اسم عبد. والحجون موضع.

[8] منادى مرخم، وأصله حارث. الجماخير جمع جمخور الواسع الجوف، كناية عن الخوف والجبن.

[9] حسب دراسة محمود عبدالله أبو الخير في 'مقدمة القصيدة الجاهلية عند حسان بن ثابت'.

----------


## فالح الحجية

وكان رسول الله e ينصب له منبراً في المسجد، يقوم عليه قائماً، يفاخر عن رسول الله e، ورسول الله يقول: «إن الله يؤيد حسان بروح القدس، ما نافح عن رسول الله e» 
-------------------------------
التفاتة جميلة الى شاعر الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم لكن شابته هذه العلامة التي وضعتها - سيادتكم- في المقالة وتعني في الاكثر - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لوكتبتها صريحة ؟؟ 
وهذه نبذةمن حياة الشاعر حسان بن ثابت  مع التقدير المشوب الاعتذار \


الشاعر حسان بن ثابت 
ممممممممممممممم  ممم 

حسان بن ثابت من بني النجار اخوال النبي محمد صلىالله عليه وسلم
من قبيلة الخزرج 
ولد سنة ستين قبل الهجرة نشا في بيت عز وشرف وغنى اسهم في الخصومات بين الاوس والخزرج وفهجا الاوس ونال منهم 
مدح حسان في الجاهلية الغساسنة وملوكهم قبل الاسلام وكذلك المناذرة وغيرهم الاانه بعد محيء الاسلام واعلان اسلامه اختص في مدح الرسول الكريم صلىالله عليه وسلم ومدح المسلمين وفخر بهم 
توفي سنة 54 هجرية في خلافة معاوية بن ابي سفيان عن عمر يناهز المائة وخمس سنوات
يمتازشعره بقوته بحيث كان سوطا لاذعا في ظهور اهل الشرك والكافرين بعد اسلامه اتخذه الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم شاعره المفضل وحثه على قول الشعر ومناجزة
شعراء الشرك والجاهلية ومدح المسلمين وهجاء قريش والرد على كل شاعر يهجوالمسلمين من شعراء الشرك 

يقول النقاد والمختصون في الشعر ان شعره في الجاهليه اقوى واحسن من الشعر الذي قاله في الاسلام ويرجعون ذلك لانبهاره في اساليب القران الكريم ومعانيه وتقيده الشعر بقيود اخلاقية منها الكذب و المبالغة حد الاسراف كما انه اسلم بعد ان بلغ الستين من عمره وتكون قد انطفاءت ثورة عاطفته اما انا فلي قول اخر في ذلك
فقد قال الشعر في الجاهليــــة والإسلام في هذا المقال الموجز سنبين راينا في شعره في كلا العصرين يقول اغلب النقاد إن شعر حسان الجاهلـــــي أقوى شعرا من حسان الإسلامي في كل قصائده وهذا حكم في رأي الخاص قاس وصارم 
طرق حسان أكثر الإغــــــــــر  اض الشعرية فقد شبب ومدح وهجا ورثا ووصف وافتخر وفخر وحكم مثله مثل كل الشعراء الجاهليين يقول حسان في قصيدة له نظمها في الجاهلية 

أسألت رسم الدار ام لم تسألـــــــــــ  ي ب بين الجوابي والبضيع فحومـل

لله در عصابة عصابـــــــــــ  ــــــــــــة 


يوما بجلق في الزمــــــان الأول


يمشون في الحلل المضاعف نسجها 


مشي الجمال الى الجمال البزل


بيض الوجوه كريمة أحسابهـــــــــ  ــم 


شم الانوف من الطـــراز الأول


لقد شربت الخمر في حانوتهـــــــــ  ـــا 


صهباء صافية كطعم الفلفـــل


نسبي اصيل في الكرام ومــــــــــذود  ي 


تكوى مواسمه جنوب المصطلي

بدأ قصيدته في الغزل وتساءل عن ديار الأحبة بين البضيع والجوابي وحومل وانتقل إلى مدح الغساسنة حكام الشام فـــي جلق ثم عرج على الخمرة واحتسائها ثم افتخر بنسبه الأصيل وإذا أمعنا النظر في هذه القصيدة او في غيرها من شعره الجاهلي نلاحظ متانة الشعر وبلاغته وقوة الفاضه وصعوبتها في كثير من الأحيان وكذلك الشعراء كانوا يفعلــــون إذ يخرجون في القصيدة الواحدة إلى إغراض شتى إذ تبدأ بالغزل والبكاء على الإطلال أو وصف الخمرة وتنحدر مــــن فن لاخر وهذا بلاشك يفتح أمام الشاعر أجواء شعرية واسعة فتاتي قصيدته قوية متينة لذا كان الشعر الجاهلي بليغا وقويا اما شعر حسان في الاسلام فيتميز بطبقة شعرية عالية رفيعة جمعت بين بيان الجاهلية ومعارفها وحداثــــــــة الاسلام وروحانيته الواسعة وافر البيان جزل الا لفاظ واسع البلاغة يعود ذلك الى صلته الشديدة والقريبة من موقـــــــع مهبط الوحي وقربه من معين الأدب الإسلامي حيث كان يستمع إلى القرآن الكريم ويحفظه فشعره قد تحلــــــــــــ  ــى بالفصاحة الخالصة من شوائب اللفظ وغريب العبارة والتعقيد فشعره حسن مفهوم خال من حوشي الكلام زاخـــــــــــر بالمعاني الاسلامية الجديدة والاغراض السامية النبيلة ينهل من بحر المدرسة المحمدية التي التزم بها و أصبــــــــــــ  ح لايفارقها ومن جهة اخرى انه كان شاعرا في الجاهلية شاعرا في الإسلام فازداد قوة شعرية ورفعة ومتانة فعمــــــــــره الطويل وعراكه مع الزمن وتجربته الشعرية وحاجة الإسلام إليه في الذود عنه وعن شخصية الرسول الكريم محمـــــــد صلى الله عليه وسلم قادته إلى السمو والعلو
قال ابن سلا م في طبقاته للشعراء متحدثا عن شعراء الإسلام (وأشهرهم حسان بن ثابت وهو كثير الشعر جيده )من هذا نستنتج إن شعر حسان في الإسلام يضاهي شعره فــــــــي الجاهلية أو يزيد عليه لنقرأ له هذه الأبيات الإسلامية \ 

الله كرمنا بنصر نبيــــــــــــ  ــه 
وبنا أقام دعائم الإســـــــــــ  لام

وبنا اعز نبيه وكتابــــــــــ  ــــه 

وأعزنا بالضرب و الإقـــــد ام 

في كل معترك تطل سيوفنـــــا 

فيه الجماجم عن فراخ الها م

ينتابنا جبريل في أبياتــــــــنا 

بفرائض الإسلام والإحكــــام

يتلو علينا النور فيها محكمـا 

قسما لعمرك ليس كالأقســام

نلاحظ جودة شعره وتأثير الإسلام فيه واقتباسه في شعره من آيات القرآن الكريم فما اقتبسه من القران الكريم واحاديث الحبيب المصطفى زادته روعة وروت شعره من معينها قوة وبلاغة وسهولة وفصاحة حتى بلغ الذروة رحم الله حسان فهـــو سيد الشعراء المخضرمين وأسعدهم 
ومن جميل شعره هذه الابيات 

تروحْ منَ الحسناء أمْ أنتَ مغتدي،
وكيفّ انطلاقُ عاشقٍ لمْ يزودِ

تَرَاءتْ لَنا يَوْمَ الرَّحيلِ بمُقْلَتيْ
غَرِيرٍ بمُلْتَفٍّ مِن السِّدْرِ مُفْرَدِ 

وجيدٍ كجيدِ الرثمِ صافٍ، يزينهُ
توقدُ ياقوتٍ، وفصلُ زبرجدِ 

كأنَّ الثُّرَيّا فَوْقَ ثُغْرَة ِ نَحْرِها
توقدُ، في الظلماءِ، أيَّ توقدِ 

لعَمْري لَقدْ حالَفْتُ ذُبْيانَ كُلَّها
وعبساً على ما في الأديمِ الممددِ

وأقبلتُ منْ أرضِ الحجازِ بحلبة
ٍ تَغُمُّ الفَضاءَ كالقَطا المُتَبَدِّدِ 

تحملتُ ما كانتْ مزينة ُ تشتكي 
منَ الظلمِ في الأحلافِ حملَ التغمدِ 

أرَى كثْرَة َ المَعْرُوفِ يورِثُ أهْلَهُ
وسَوَّدَ عَصْرُ السَّوْءِ غَيْرَ المُسَوَّدِ 

إذا المرءُ لمْ يفضلْ، ولم يلقَ نجدة 
ً معَ القَومِ فَلْيَقْعُدْ بِصُغْرٍ ويَبعَدِ 

وإنّي لأغْنى النّاسِ عَنْ مُتكلِّفٍ
يَرَى النّاسَ ضُلاَّلاً وليس بمُهْتدي 

كَثِيرِ المُنى بالزَّاد، لا خَيْرَ عِندَهُ
إذا جاعَ يوماً يَشْتَكِيهِ ضُحى الغدِ


--------------------------------

----------

